# Icelandic: áður / fyrr / áðan



## KarenRei

Ég skil ekki til fulls muninn á „aður“ og „fyrr“ og „áðan“.  

Orðabókin mín stendur:

áður: before; previously; theretofore; hitherto
fyrr: before; previously; earlier
áðan: before: earlier

... en þetta er greinilega ekki nóg til að skilja muninn.  Til dæmis, það er rétt að segja „Ég gerði þetta áður“ en ekki „Ég gerði þetta fyrr“.  En er það líka rétt að segja „Ég gerði þetta áðan“?  Þýðir þetta það sama?

Það virðist vera í gildi að segja „ég fór áður“, „ég fór áðan“ og „ég fór fyrr“ - en hver er munurinn?

„Áður en“ þýðir „before“ en „fyrr en“ þýðir „until“, er það ekki?  Er „áðan en“ í gildi?  

Í grundvallaratriðum skil ég bara ekki til fulls hvernig að nota áður, áðan og fyrr.  

Takk!


----------



## Merkurius

Munurinn á „Ég gerði þetta áðan“ og „Ég gerði þetta áður“ er *áður ->* e-ð sem gerðist fyrir þó nokkru síðan (quite some time ago) en *áðan -> *e-ð sem gerðist bara fyrir stuttu síðan, t.d. 5 min. eða klukkustund síðan.



> Það virðist vera í gildi að segja „ég fór áður“, „ég fór áðan“ og „ég fór fyrr“ - en hver er munurinn?


Athugaðu að þú getur ekki sagt „Ég fór áður...“ heldur „Ég *hef áður farið*....“ (notað lýsingarhátt þátíðar). Sama og áðan, hér er áður notað sem e-ð sem gerðist fyrir þó nokkru síðan (ergo lýsingarháttur þátíðar). Hins vegar „Ég fór áðan...“ þýðir að þú fórst fyrir stuttu síðan, e.t.v. 5 min eða 40 min...
„Ég fór fyrr heim en allir hinir.“ -> I left before the others. (I left before they left.) *
Í raun er það takmarkandi hvernig þú getur notað *„Ég fór fyrr...“ *því það er ekki hægt að nota það í öllum tilfellum. Hins vegar er *„Ég fór áðan...“ *mjög algengt!*



> „Áður en“ þýðir „before“ en „fyrr en“ þýðir „until“, er það ekki?  Er „áðan en“ í gildi?


„Hann áttaði sig ekki á mistökunum fyrr enn það var um seinan..“ -> ''He didn't realize his mistake until it was too late.
„Hann hitti forsetann áður en hann hitti forsætisráðherrann.“ -> ''He met the President before he met the Prime Minister.'' 
*áðan en...  *er ekki til, það er ekki hægt að nota það.

Ég vona að þetta svaraði einhverju!
-M-


----------



## KarenRei

Fullkomið, takk    Hmm, bara eitthvað fleira: þýðir „fyrr enn“ það sama og „þar til“?


----------



## Merkurius

> Fullkomið, takk    Hmm, bara eitthvað fleira: þýðir „fyrr enn“ það sama og „þar til“?


*Fyrr enn...  *„Hann áttaði sig ekki á mistökunum fyrr en það var um seinan..“ -> eins við sögum áðan fyrr en = until.
*Þar til...* „Það þurfa þrír dagar að líða þar til þú getur virkjað aðganginn þinn...“ -> Three days must pass until you can activate your access.
Við sjáum að þegar við færum þetta yfir á ensku þá þýðum við hvoru tveggja sem „until.“ Hins vegar, þá þýðir þetta ekki það sama. Þú getur ekki sagt
„Hann áttaði sig ekki á mistökunum þar til það var um seinan..“ né „Það þurfa þrír dagar að líða fyrr enn þú getur virkjað aðganginn þinn...“ 

Líkt og svo oft áður get ég ekki gefið skotheldan greinarmun á milli þessara tveggja, það fer bara eftir samhengi, hvernig þetta hljómar í setningunni.
*Athuga: *„Það þurfa þrír dagar að líða fyrr enn þú getur virkjað aðganginn þinn...“ en „Þú getur ekki virkjað aðganginn þinn fyrr en eftir þrjá daga...“


----------



## KarenRei

„Líkt og svo oft áður get ég ekki gefið skotheldan greinarmun á milli þessara tveggja, það fer bara eftir samhengi, hvernig þetta hljómar í setningunni.„“

Ég get bara svarað:   „“

Takk allavega fyrir að reyna.  Tel að ég þurfi bara að giska á.


----------



## KarenRei

Ég taldi við einhver í kvöld um þetta mál.  Hann hugsaði um það og heldur að munurinn sé að "fyrr enn" er notað þar sem sagnorðið varðar hreyfing og "þar til" (eða þangað til) þegar sagnorðið varðar tíma.  Finnstu þetta rétt?  T.d.:

Nú eru einungis 10 dagar _þar til_  mótið hefst
Flugvélin fer ekki _fyrr en_ greiðsla berst


----------



## Alxmrphi

KarenRei said:


> Ég taldi (*talaði*) við einhver(*n*) í kvöld um þetta mál.


Hei KR 


Það er alls ekki rétt að segja að *fyrr en* er notað "bara" um hreyfingu. Ef hann meinaði að það geti verið notað um hreyfingu _og margt annað _þá væri rétt.
Ég myndi bara segja að *fyrr en* sé *before *á ensku og *þar/þangað til *sé *until.*


----------



## KarenRei

Úff, takk  



> Ég myndi bara segja að *fyrr en* sé *before *á ensku og *þar/þangað til *sé *until.*



"It's now 10 days before the meet begins."
"It's now 10 days until the meet begins."
"The plane doesn't leave before payment comes through."
"The plane doesn't leave until payment comes through."

Ég sé ekki muninn.  Allar þessar setningar hljóma rétt á ensku.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Já, sammála þessu .

Oftast janfgilda þau hvor öðrum og þótt þau séu ekki samheiti (bæði orðin í ensku og íslensku) sést merkingarmunur í skynjun þeirra t.d. 'until' / 'þangað til' tengist meira nútíma sem vísir til óákveðins tíma í framtíð þar sem annar verknaður mun gerast - og - 'before' / 'fyrr en' tengist meira röðun verknaða. Í dæmum þinna skiptir þetta ekki máli svo má nota bæði. Það eru líka tilvik þar sem það er ekki hægt að skipta á hvoru fyrir annað en þessi dæmi eru ekki hentug til að sýna munina vel.

Munur sést vel í þessu dæmi:



1) Taktu til í herberginu þínu* fyrr * *áður*  en mamma þín kemur heim. - röðun verknaða
(Clean your room before your mother comes home)

2) Taktu til í herberginu þínu *þar til* mamma þín kemur heim. - til óákveðins tíma í framtíð
(Clean your room until your mother comes home) 
 
 Hugsaðu um *rökfærslu* hverra hlutverka til að komast á því hvenær er hægt að nota hvern möguleika.

* Usual caveat about not being a native and the potential problems that brings with it.


[Edit]: It appears I got a bit ahead of myself with the 'fyrr' example. It is to do with ordering of events but not quite in this example. This is why translating from other languages just doesn't get you anywhere, it's experience and knowing what each one inherently means and thinking of what is required by logic and not by what another language's words have.  Just for extra clarification: this is tired me not wanting to write in Icelandic.


----------



## KarenRei

Merkurius skrifaði:



> „Hann áttaði sig ekki á mistökunum fyrr enn það var um seinan..“ -> ''He didn't realize his mistake until it was too late.
> „Hann hitti forsetann áður en hann hitti forsætisráðherrann.“ -> ''He met the President before he met the Prime Minister.''



Hann er að þýða "fyrr en" sem "untl" til þess að lýsa muninn á "fyrr en" og "áður en", sem hann þýðir sem "before".  En þú ert að þýða "fyrr en" sem "before".  Afhverju segir maður "fyrr en" í þessari setningu ("Taktu til í herberginu þínu* fyrr en* mamma þín kemur heim") í staðinn fyrir "áður en"?

Merkurius skrifaði líka:



> *Athuga: *„Það þurfa þrír dagar að líða fyrr enn þú getur virkjað aðganginn þinn...“ en „Þú getur ekki virkjað aðganginn þinn fyrr en eftir þrjá daga...“



Ef við þýðum "fyrr en" sem "before" þá þessi setning passar ágætlega á ensku.  En hann segir að hún sé röng.

---

Ef ég leita að dæmi af setningum með "fyrr en mamma" þá finn ég:

* Það leið löng stund _þar til mamma_ hans gat fengið hann.
* Þetta gekk á nokkra stund _þar til mamma_ mín heyrði 
* Hún er um stelpu sem lifir eðlilegu lífi _þar til mamma_ hennar fer til svíðjóðar
* Svo er bara 10dagar _þar til mamma_ kemur
* Alexandra fer til katrínar eftir leikskóla _þar til mamma_ kemur heim 

"Þar til" lýsir: líða, ganga (ekki um það að labba), lifa, vera, og eftir.  Þau eru um tíma.

Miðað við...

* Hún gat ekki svarað _fyrr en mamma_ stóð upp og veitti smá aðstoð
* Ég vaknaði því afmælið kemur ekki _fyrr en mamma_ er búin að segja „til hamingju“
* Ég mátti ekki segja neinum frá _fyrr en mamma_ væri búin að fara í sónar
* En hann sofnaði samt ekki _fyrr en mamma_ hans kom
* Ég fattaði það ekki _fyrr en mamma_ mín nefndi þetta við mig

"Fyrr en" lýsir: svara, koma, segja frá, sofna, fatta.  Þau eru um hreyfing, aðgerð.

Ég held að munurinn er eins og munurinn á "ég fara í bílinn" og "ég bíð í bílnum" - þolfall er notað með aðgerð og þágufall er notað með tíma, þegar aðgerð sé ekki til.  Ég held að í þessu samhengi er "fyrr en" notað eins og þolfall og "þar til" eins og þágufall.

Vonandi mun Merkurius tjá sig um þetta.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Ég held að munurinn er eins og munurinn á "ég fara í bílinn" og "ég bíð í  bílnum" - þolfall er notað með aðgerð og þágufall er notað með tíma,  þegar aðgerð sé ekki til.  Ég held að í þessu samhengi er "fyrr en"  notað eins og þolfall og "þar til" eins og þágufall.


Ég er ekki viss um hvað þú ert að tala hérna. Munurinn á milli "*ég fara í bílinn*" og "*ég bíð í bílnum*" er *hreyfing *og *dvöl* og ég get ekki skilið hvar þetta passar um *before*/*until*.
Notkun þágufalls hérna ('bíð í bílnum') á ekkert við tíma .

Þú ert að jafna orðin á milli ensku og íslensku og þetta mun ekki vera ljóst ef þú gerir svona. Þú verður að hugsa um _hlutverk_ samtenginganna.
Það er rétt að þýða hið sama með öðruvíði orðum ef hlutverkið er sama.

Ég mun taka smá hlé á meðan einhver sem er fróðari um þetta tjái sig.


----------



## Merkurius

> Hann er að þýða "fyrr en" sem "untl" til þess að lýsa muninn á "fyrr en"  og "áður en", sem hann þýðir sem "before".  En þú ert að þýða "fyrr en"  sem "before".  Afhverju segir maður "fyrr en" í þessari setningu  ("Taktu til í herberginu þínu* fyrr en* mamma þín kemur heim") í staðinn fyrir "áður en"?



1) Það sem Alxmrphi skrifaði var rangt fyrst en hann leiðrétti það sé ég. Maður segir ekki ''fyrr en'' í dæminu sem hann tók! Þar myndi maður segja ''áður en''.
ATH! Það er hægt að segja ,,Hann gat ekki tekið til í herberginu fyrr en mamma hans kom heim því hún hafði tekið ryksuguna með sér.
-> He couldn't tidy up his room before his mother came home because she had the vacuumcleaner. 

Hins vegar ,,Taktu til í herberginu þínu áður en mamma þín kemur heim''
-> Clean your room before your mother comes home.

Hér sérðu að við getum þýtt *fyrr en* og *áður en* sem *before* hins vegar getum við ekki notað fyrr en í staðinn fyrir áður en og öfugt...

2) Það er ekki hægt að beinaþýða allt beint yfir á ensku, né frá ensku beint yfir á íslensku. Þetta fer mjög eftir samhengi.

Ég get ekki samþykkt þetta sem þú ert að segja með hreyfingu vs. dvöl.

Varðandi *fyrr en *og *þar til* þá þýðir það ekki alveg það sama!
*Hann hafði ekki séð manninn *fyrr en* það var um seinan = Það var of seint, hann getur ekki farið til baka. 
*Gættu barnsins* þar til* ég kem heim = hún á að gæta barnsins frá því að ''ég-ið'' fer og alveg þangað til hún kemur til baka. (Kannski væri best að þýða þetta sem until)

Fyrr en, þar til og áður en þýðir allt það sama á ensku (before)!! Hins vegar er það ekki þannig á íslensku. 

*Ætla að reyna að gera lokatilraun til að útskýra þetta (ég ábyrgist þetta þó ekki 100%).*
Áður en = hér þarf atburður A að vera búinn áður en atburður B gerist.
Fyrr en = Hér er atburður A liðinn þegar maður áttar sig á honum.
Þar til = Hér gerist atburður A alveg þangað til atburður B gerist.


----------



## KarenRei

Ef þú (eða einhver annar) nennir ekki að gera smá útskyringu...

"Hér þarf atburður A að vera búinn" miðað við "Hér gerist atburður A alveg" - hvað er munurinn? Ef atburður A gerðist alveg... er hann ekki búinn?
"Hér er atburður A þegar maður áttar sig á honum." - hvað um atburð B?  T.d., "Ég mátti ekki segja neinum frá _fyrr en mamma_ væri búin að fara í sónar".  A er "Ég mátti ekki segja neinum frá".  B er "mamma væri búin að fara í sónar".  A er liðinn þegar hann áttar sig á... A?  B?


----------



## Merkurius

KarenRei, þú mátt ekki sleppa hluta úr útskýringunni
„Hér gerist atburður A alveg *þangað til* atburður B gerist.“ => þ.e.a.s. Atburður A byrjar og heldur áfram alveg að atburði B.
Atburður A og Atburður B (ATH! X = búinn og __ = Eyða, ekkert gerist)
Áður en: A-----------------x ______ B------------- (Ég þarf að vera búinn með dæmin áður en ég tek prófið).

Ég því miður get ekki útskýrt þetta betur. Því miður.


----------



## KarenRei

> KarenRei, þú mátt ekki sleppa hluta úr útskýringunni „Hér gerist atburður A alveg *þangað til* atburður B gerist.“



Hahaha, en þetta er hringrök.    Þú ert að nota muninn á "þangað til" og "áður en" til að lýsa muninn á "þangað til" og "áður en"   



> => þ.e.a.s. Atburður A byrjar og heldur áfram alveg að atburði B.



Þetta er skýrara - takk fyrir það    Ef ég skil rétt:

* Áður en*: A byrjar, A lýkur, B byrjar, B lýkur
* Þangað til*: A byrjar, B byrjar, B lýkur, A lýkur

Ég grunaði að "áður en" væri svona.  Því miður er munurinn á "þar/þangað til" og "fyrr enn" ekki skýr.  Til að skrifa spurninguna aftur (ef einhver annar vill reyna að útskýra):



> Áður en = hér þarf atburður A að vera búinn áður en atburður B gerist.
> * Fyrr en = Hér er atburður A liðinn þegar maður áttar sig á honum.*
> Þar til = Hér gerist atburður A alveg þangað til atburður B gerist.
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> "Hér er atburður A liðinn þegar maður áttar sig á honum."_ - hvað um atburð B?  T.d., _"Ég mátti ekki segja neinum frá fyrr en mamma væri búin að fara í sónar"_. A er _"Ég mátti ekki segja neinum frá"_. B er _"mamma væri búin að fara í sónar"_. A er liðinn þegar hann áttar sig á... A? B?
Click to expand...


----------



## KarenRei

Jei!  Vinur á Facebook (og vinur hans) tók eftir einhverju áhugavert:

„Hann áttaði sig *ekki* á mistökunum fyrr en það var um seinan..“
„Þú getur *ekki* virkjað aðganginn þinn fyrr en eftir þrjá daga...“
„Flugvélin fer *ekki* _fyrr en_ greiðsla berst“
„Hún gat *ekki* svarað _fyrr en mamma_ stóð upp og veitti smá aðstoð“
„Ég vaknaði því afmælið kemur *ekki* _fyrr en mamma_ er búin að segja „til hamingju“
„Ég mátti *ekki* segja neinum frá _fyrr en mamma_ væri búin að fara í sónar“
„En hann sofnaði samt *ekki* _fyrr en mamma_ hans kom“
„Ég fattaði það *ekki* _fyrr en mamma_ mín nefndi þetta við mig“
„Hann gat *ekki* tekið til í herberginu fyrr en mamma hans kom heim því hún hafði tekið ryksuguna með sér.“
„Hann hafði *ekki* séð manninn fyrr en það var um seinan“

Öll eru notuð með neitunum.


----------



## Merkurius

Þetta er mjög áhugvert! En gættu þín bara á því að það er líka hægt að nota neitun með hinum:
„Hann náði *ekki *að taka til í herberginu sínu* áður en* mamma hans kom heim*.*“
„Hann náði *ekki *að taka til í herberginu sínu* fyrr en *mamma hans kom heim.“
Og þetta þýðir ekki einu sinni það sama!!

En athyglisverð ábending.


----------



## KarenRei

Ég talaði við kennara í dag um það sem ég hef fundið út til þessa.  Það tók mikla tíma og ég þurfti að hugsa meira um það í kvöld, en nú held ég að ég veit hvað munurinn er  

Sem skilgreiningar:

*Áður en*: "before".  *ATH:* _líka_ er það hægt að nota neitun hérna (þ.e. "not before" - "kannski seinna en við erum ekki að tala um þetta") ef nauðsynlegt er.
*Fyrr en*: "negative before plus positive after" / "negative until plus positive after".  *ATH:* _alltaf_ er "fyrr en" með neitun. 
*Þar / þangað til*: "continously, ticking down to".  *ATH:* _líka_ er það hægt að nota neitun hérna (þ.e. "not continously, ticking down to") ef nauðsynlegt er.

Sem tímalína:

* Áður en*: A byrjar -> A lýkur -> B byrjar -> B lýkur
*Ekki áður en*: A byrjar ekki -> B byrjar (þá kannski byrjar A, kannski nei, kannski það gerist áður en B lýkur,  kannski seinna... það skiptir ekki máli, allt sem skiptir máli er að A  byrjar *ekki* áður en B byrjar)
*(Ekki) Fyrr en*: A byrjar ekki -> B byrjar -> A byrjar ...
*Þar / þangað til*: A byrjar, B byrjar, B lýkur, A lýkur

Sem þyðing frá íslensku:

*Áður en*: Alltaf "before" (A gerist áður en B gerist -> "A happens before B happens")
*Fyrr en*: Jafnvel "before" eða "until", það skiptir ekki máli (A gerist ekki fyrr en B gerist -> jafnvel "A doesn't happen before B happens" eða "A doesn't happen until B happens")
*Þar / þangað** til*: Alltaf "until" (A gerist þangað til B gerist -> "A happens until B happens")

Sem þýðing frá ensku:

*Before (án neitunar)*: "áður en" (A happens before B happens -> "A gerist áður en B gerist")
*Before (með neitun)*: Enskan er óljóst hér!  Jafnvel "fyrr en" (A doesn't happen before B happens -> "A gerist ekki fyrr en B gerist", sem þýðir að A gerist að lokum) eða (A doesn't happen before B happens -> "A gerist ekki áður en B gerist", sem þýðir að við tjáum okkur ekki um hvort A gerist)
*Until** (án neitunar)*: "þar / þangað til" (A happens until B happens -> "A gerist þangað til B gerist")
*Until** (með neitun)*: Enskan er óljóst hér!  Jafnvel "fyrr en" (A doesn't happen until B happens -> "A gerist ekki fyrr en B gerist" EF A er stöðugt) *eða* "þar / þangað til"  (A doesn't happen until B happens -> "A gerist ekki þangað til B gerist" EF A er einstakt)

Sem íslensk dæmi:

*Ég hleyp áður en hún kemur* -> "I'll run (and be finished doing so) before she comes."
*Ég hleyp ekki áður en hún kemur* -> "I'll won't run before she comes (maybe later)."
*Ég hleyp ekki fyrr en hún kemur* -> "I won't run before she comes (but will afterward)" eða "I won't run until she comes (but will afterward)".  Getur aldrei sagt "Ég hleyp fyrr en hún kemur"!
*Ég hleyp þangað til hún kemur* -> "I'll run (continuously) until she comes."
*Ég hleyp ekki þangað til hún kemur* -> "I'll not run (continuously) until she comes."

Sem ensk dæmi:

*I'll run before she comes.* -> "Ég hleyp áður en hún kemur"
*I won't run before she comes.* -> "Ég hleyp ekki fyrr en hún kemur" (ef þú ætlar að hlaupa á eftir) eða "Ég hleyp ekki áður en hún kemur" (ef þú tjáir ekki þig um hvort þú hleyp seinna)
*I'll run until she comes.* -> "Ég hleyp þangað til hún hemur"
*I won't run until she comes.* -> Meinaru að þú hlypir, svo hættir, svo hún kæmi?   "Ég hleyp ekki fyrr en hún kemur".  Meinaru að þú hlypir og halda áfram og hættir ekki áður en hún kæmi? "Ég hleyp ekki þangað til hún kemur"

ATH: *Þar til* er formlegara en *þangað til*.

=========

Sko.... Er ég rétt?


----------



## KarenRei

Leiðréttingar:



> (Ekki) Fyrr en: A byrjar ekki -> B byrjar, þá (A byrjar og B lýkur og A lýkur) í hvaða röð sem er.





> I won't run until she comes. -> Meinaru að ekki hlypir þú, svo hættir, svo hún kæmi? "Ég hleyp ekki fyrr en hún kemur". Meinaru að ekki hlypir  þú, svo héldir áfram, svo hættir ekki áður en hún kæmi? "Ég hleyp ekki þangað til hún kemur"


----------



## BjornH

Bara að slengja snöggt inn: 

"Ég gerði þetta áður" er oft sagt, en þá er seinni hluti setningarinnar oft látinn ósagður t.d.:

"Ég gerði þetta áður (fyrr)" (þ.e. _I used to do this_) 
"Ég var búinn að þessu áður" (en xxx gerðist/en ég gerði hinn hlutinn). Þarna ætti frekar að segja "Ég gerði þetta á undan" eða "Ég lauk þessu á undan"


----------

